# Giles Sans Pitié (Savage Worlds conversion)



## Morrus (Nov 5, 2013)

*Giles Sans Pitié (Savage Worlds conversion)*


*Giles Sans Pitié*
*Attributes:* Agility d12, Smarts d6, Spirit d8, Strength d8, Vigor d8
*Skills:* Fighting d12, Stealth d6, Lockpicking d10, Throwing d10
*Charisma:* -; *Pace:* 6; *Parry:* 8; *Toughness:* 8 (2)
*Gear:* Kevlar armour (+2), steel fist (Str+d8), masterwork burner (range 3/6/12; Str+d6)
*Edges:* Brave, Quick (redraw initiative cards of 5 or lower)

Using this online converter from Pathfinder.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 5, 2013)

*❄Manmountain Bates*
*Attributes:* Agility d8, Smarts d6, Spirit d6, Strength d12+4, Vigor d12+1
*Skills:* Fighting d12, Intimidation d12+4
*Charisma:* -; *Pace:* 6; *Parry:* 8; *Toughness:* 14 (2)
*Gear:* Alien hide armour (+2), unarmed strike (Str+d8; Grab; 2 hands)
*Edges:* Level Headed (draw 1 extra initiative card), Quick (redraw initiative cards of 5 or lower)
*Special Abilities*
• *Grab:* Pin your opponent if you hit with a raise, they require a raise on an opposed Strength roll to escape.
• *Hardy:* A second Shaken result doesn't become a wound.
• *Size +4:* Increases Toughness by +4.
• *Large:* -2 to attack medium-sized foes, they receive +2 to their attacks.


----------

